# Australian based online RPG group using Openrpg & Skype looking for new members



## rman (Jan 11, 2010)

Online Pen & Paper RPG group looking for new members we use OpenRpg a virtual gaming table & Skype for the group conversation we get together on a regular basis about every weekend & are a very easy going & helpful group so newbies to pen & paper rpg's are welcome. We have members from all over Australia & are growing as its a great way to get together & game. We are currently playing DnD 4th ed & about to start a ADnD 1st ed campaign & and the near future are looking at Cyberpunk 2020 & Deadlands. If you would like to become a member & start gaming with our group my email is rodm050175@gmail.com & i ll be more then happy to give you all the information needed.

Cheers & Happy Gaming


----------

